# Do we need a separate Phase Plant subforum?



## Wes Mayhall (Oct 15, 2022)

Phase Plant is blowing up and KiloHearts is stoking the fire. Is it time for Phase Plant to have its own subforum? Easy for me to ask since I'm not the one who would have to do the work 😄.


----------



## Markrs (Oct 15, 2022)

It is popular but it doesn’t feel more popular than Falcon and less popular than Omnisphere or U-he Zebra. 

I’m not saying that it is a bad idea it is more that the subforum might be a bit empty.


----------



## Wes Mayhall (Oct 15, 2022)

Falcon does have its own subforum.


----------



## Markrs (Oct 15, 2022)

You are right it does (I rarely look at specific forums just the “What’s new” feed).


----------

